# ubuntu



## strick94u (Aug 28, 2006)

What a great system and its Totaly free get a copy and burn for your friends just as linus travolds wanted "(did I spell his name anywhere near right?) 
try it 
http://www.ubuntu.com 
hurt Bill Gates bank account


----------



## g12rxz (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm trying to run Ubuntu Server with the desktop installed but i cant seem to successfully unzip files to desktop so i can install webmin.... any thoughts?


----------



## strick94u (Aug 28, 2006)

server runs without a gui from what I read so far If I had to guess and I do I would say their server version runs like true unix and gui is not supported. but I will dig deeper on their website to find out


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 28, 2006)

strick94u said:


> server runs without a gui from what I read so far If I had to guess and I do I would say their server version runs like true unix and gui is not supported. but I will dig deeper on their website to find out



To setup my ubuntu server, I installed regular ubuntu, Installed apache, VNC, ftp client, SSH and let'er rip with PHP and mysql. You can install and set it up all in about 5-10 minutes via apt-get and regular setup procedures.

Not the "most effective" way, but certainly the easiest.


----------



## g12rxz (Aug 28, 2006)

after installation was complete this is what i did in the command prompt...

sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
sudo apt-get install build-essential

and from there i configured webmin/ftp packages etc.. actually i have it all running good right now, took a while, but i'm quite pleased!

Server Specs:
128mb PC100 SDRAM
Socket 370 Celeron @ 400mhz
Gateway Mobo of some sort.. doesnt support p3s its so old...
10.8gb HD
DLink 10/100 NIC

I'm quite amazed at how fast it runs (not in gui, but uploading/downloading from it and how fast pages load)  Ubuntu rox!


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Aug 28, 2006)

I've got to reinstall Ubuntu now my PC is working again, hopefully I still have the latest version. And then I'm going to reinstall Vista. Ubuntu is great though, best Linux I've tried (Fedora, Mandrake (Mandriva) and possibly one or two others).


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 29, 2006)

ive got the newest one!


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Aug 29, 2006)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> ive got the newest one!



Well I have got 6.06 on disk so once I use the auto update it should be the newest again!


----------



## zekrahminator (Sep 2, 2006)

Warning- Ubuntu hates ATI. I found this out the hard way when I got as far as the GUI installer when it started having serious issues. My Ubuntu adventure ended the moment I got crazy-looking command line for an installer. I'll try Ubuntu on Darth Flatulence later when I have the 32 bit version.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm going to try Ubuntu, downloading the desktop iso right now. Going onto my second comp, a sempron 2600 @ 2.2 ghz and a geforce 4 mx, hopefully wont have any problems.

Update:

It wont install onto the 2nd parition of my hard drive, which is an empty ntfs "extended" partition. I checked the box to "reformat partition" becaue *nix cant use NTFS, but it wont let me continue and says "No root file system". 

2nd Update:

I clicked the drop down menu for "Mount Point" and the whole system just froze  

Looks like linux still isnt ready for anything beyond server use.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Sep 2, 2006)

wazzledoozle said:


> I'm going to try Ubuntu, downloading the desktop iso right now. Going onto my second comp, a sempron 2600 @ 2.2 ghz and a geforce 4 mx, hopefully wont have any problems.
> 
> Update:
> 
> ...



Try formatting the drive without NTFS first... I've never had any problems like that.


----------

